# Gros probleme I Cloud Itunes



## alexdu37 (19 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voila je vous explique mon soucis...

J'ai l'apple TV 4K et j'aimerai accéder à mes titres musicaux dessus, j'ai par ailleurs un mac book pro et je stock mes chansons sur ce dernier.

Je n'arrive pas à mettre mes titres sur Icloud, je m'explique dans je vais dans mes préférences et général on ne me me propose absolument pas "Bibliothèque musicale iCloud" à activer 

Quand je vais dans I Cloud dans préférences système "Photos" aucun problème celui ci est activé.... rien trouver sur les forums, et je recherche à régler mon problème depuis prés de 3H

D'où vient mon problème du coup ??

Un grand merci d'avance !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2017)

Pour mettre ses morceaux sur iCloud il faut s'abonner soit à iTunes Match soit iTunes music. Pas d'autre solution.


----------



## alexdu37 (20 Novembre 2017)

J'étais encore enchanté a l'idée me prendre iTunes Match encore hier, mais quand j'ai appris que la qualité été seulement en MP3 cela m'a refroidit.
J'ai une très belle installation audio du coup ce serait du gâchis ... a moins que vous ayez une solution à me proposer pour écouter mes titres en Lossless enfin du moins en qualité Flac sans compression ??? ou autres ???

Merci encore.


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2017)

Déjà ce est pas du mp3 mais de l’aac. Ensuite quand on a une bonne installation audio, on écoute rarement des morceaux depuis le cloud. 

Pourquoi ne pas écouter directement les morceaux présents sur l’ordinateur via le wifi ? C’est à la fois plus simple et gratuit !


----------



## alexdu37 (20 Novembre 2017)

C'est exactement ce que je fais via l'airport express brancher directement sur mon dac Cambridge mais j'aime avoir la pochette et l'arrière plan de l'apple tv  

En gros ne passer que par l'apple TV je trouve que cela rend parfaitement bien .


----------



## alexdu37 (20 Novembre 2017)

Aucune solutions ?


----------



## Gwen (22 Novembre 2017)

L’apple tv est un pont vers ton ordinateur ou un cloud. Donc il suffit de ne pas vouloir passer par le cloud mais directement par ton ordinateur. Tu auras ce que tu souhaites. 

Tes morceaux sur ton ordi, dans iTunes, seront lu directement sur ton appleTV lorsque l’option partage a domicile sera activée.


----------



## SCCL (26 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous ,
Je me permet de rentrer dans la discussion car le père Noël est passé par là et je dois  dire que j'ai un peu de mal aussi.
J'ai bien installé l'appletv avec le bon compte iCloud et réseau wifi , mon iPhone idem avec partage à domicile et mon mac (avec iTunes) aussi.
Tout fonctionne correctement: les apps, homekit , airplay.
Ma seule petite déception , c'est que je pensais qu'en ouvrant l'application musique sur l'appletv , j'aurai retrouvé mes musiques sur Itunes de mon mac. Mais à vous lire, il semble qu'il faille un compte Itunes match ou Itunes music pour que ce soit le cas si j'ai bien compris?
Idem pour photos?
Je suis donc obligé pour retrouver mes photos et ma musique de passer par l'app "ordinateur"
C'est bien cela ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## alexdu37 (26 Décembre 2017)

nan pas pour les photos sur celle ci sont sur le cloud.


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2017)

Si tes données sont exclusivement sur ton ordinateur, il faut aller dans la section ORDINATEUR. Là, tu pourras lire tout ce qui est dans iTunes sur ton ordi. 

Perso, c'est ce que je fais, même si j'ai iTunes Match en plus. C'est plus simple et rapide.


----------



## SCCL (28 Décembre 2017)

Merci à vous deux


----------

